# Accountability



## grainger (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey all,

So... hubby and I want to try for number 2 (as number 1 (20 months) isn't quite exhausting enough haha)... anyway my hba1c hasn't been great (8.6%), have first appointment with pre-conception clinic at hospital on 22nd Dec. Been working pretty hard at it for last 6 weeks but feel myself slipping into old habits - so I'm basically asking you guys to kick my butt and keep me motivated  

Inspiration, motivation, encouragement etc very much appreciated and welcomed. Wish me luck for 22nd.

Thanks


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 7, 2015)

Having a little brother or sister for your first child will be great.  Hard work, sometimes frustrating but always rewarding.  The best thing about my life is my two daughters.  Good luck grainger.


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 7, 2015)

grainger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So... hubby and I want to try for number 2 (as number 1 (20 months) isn't quite exhausting enough haha)... anyway my hba1c hasn't been great (8.6%), have first appointment with pre-conception clinic at hospital on 22nd Dec. Been working pretty hard at it for last 6 weeks but feel myself slipping into old habits - so I'm basically asking you guys to kick my butt and keep me motivated
> 
> ...



*Hi Grainger..I notice your comment that you are slipping back into old habits, could this be because you have doubts about going ahead just yet, if not and you are very keen for another baby then that should be enough of an inspiration, motivation and encouragement. Think of the pleasure and enjoyment of another baby, and the age between the two is just right. I wish you and your husband good luck, and you young lady, get back on track or I shall come an kick you butt.  

John.*


----------



## Cleo (Dec 8, 2015)

hiya granger,  I can't help but feel like there is a "parallel universe thing" going on here…..our son is 20 months and we've just started trying for number 2 !….I have an appointment at the pre conception clinic on the 14 dec, and no I'm not joking 

Its so much harder keeping tight control when you have a toddler isn't it?  Some of the strategies I use are:
- keeping a dafne diary so I can be a bit more systematic about things
- aim to test "x" number of times per day, so I do pre breakfast / lunch / dinner, before bed, 2 hour post prandial for each meal and one test around 4pm as thats usually when my lunch time injection has run out.  (so usually around 8 times / day)
- the timer on my phone is very helpful otherwise Id forgot all about testing
- Ive also found that in the lead up to my period I get resistant (usually 3-4 days before) esp. in the mornings, as soon it starts my sensitivity goes back to normal, so a bit of tweaking with the basal and morning NR is needed around that time in my cycle.

its hard work but remember you did it all before so theres no reason you can't do it again !
x


----------



## grainger (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry for slow response all.

Thanks for encouragement. I had my pre-conception meeting this morning and feeling really motivated. 
Now just need to get through Christmas and the next 8 weeks then fingers crossed it's all steam ahead!

Cleo - Wow how exciting for you too! You never know we might do pregnancy at the same time as each other again. Great idea about timer on the phone - I'll do that.

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't been here for a longggggggg time Hannah, lovely to see your thinking about no.2! I am no use with all this pre-conception stuff as I haven't done it. Type 1 pregnancies sound so difficult but with the end result in mind I am sure you will smash it! Did you ever think any more about a pump? Good luck - how are things going through January? xx


----------



## Bloden (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck with number 2, Grainger. Get your act together, you!!  There - consider your bottom kicked!


----------



## grainger (Apr 11, 2016)

So sorry Laura, Bloden... somehow I missed these posts.

In all honesty I'm having a really tough time of it - just had my latest checkup and came out in tears (even though they were lovely about it all). Just feeling like a complete f-ing (excuse language) failure... used to have this type 1 stuff pretty sorted but this year everything seems to have gone out of the window. I try and then life somehow gets in the way, I get ill or little man gets ill or easter is far too tempting or a weekend in barcelona sets me back - yes they are excuses but I'm honest - I'm absolutely not perfect and as much as I want this and I really really do (the sheer volume of tears I've shed today shows me that), I also want to feel normal. 

So - I've been approved for a pump but there's discussion about when/if/maybe etc. I still really don't know if I'd want one. I HATE the idea of having something attached to me constantly but in the same respect I just don't know if I'm ever going to get there without it.

So basically it's all blergh. Just want a brother or sister for my little boy... when did having babies get sooo complicated.

Sorry - Emotional rant over. Tomorrow is a new day and a new start right?!!?


----------



## Cleo (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't be too hard on yourself Grainger.  

I think I can relate to what you're saying…..Can I ask - do you feel READY for another baby ? You obviously don't have to answer here - but maybe something to think about?.  My son turned 2 at the end of March, I thought I was ready back in June, but everything seemed to get in the way and I wasn't able to focus on my diabetes.  I never seemed to be able to make it a priority, I don't know what happened but around  November things changed and I felt ready for another baby.  "Things" - being the non diabetic aspects in my life - once I felt ready everything else fell into place and I was able to deal with the diabetes side of things.  Thats the only way I can explain it.

Don't forget that you already have a child so you know that from the diabetic perspective you CAN do it.  I'm now 19 weeks pregnant and can honestly say that the diabetes side of things is easier this time around as Im not freaking out as much and I know that a "high" reading for 1 hour doesn't mean that my baby will have complications.  But this pregnancy is harder as I have a toddler who I have to deal with.  The dynamics are completely different.  But for me timing was key and once I got the timing right everything else fell into place.  

good luck !!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope that makes sense !!!


----------



## grainger (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey Cleo,

I think I know what you mean - but yes I am ready for a baby (just not ready for the pregnancy! haha). No seriously though - I realised after my last post and diabetes review that I had to change or it was never going to happen. 2 weeks in now and my levels are better, I'm more in control - my hubby and I are both consciously reducing carb input (and alcohol) and I'm determined that in another 4 weeks I'll have my next hba1c and I'll be there. 
I guess maybe I understand that whereas for the last 4 months I've wanted to be there but not actually been ready to make the changes whereas now I feel making the changes is of paramount importance....fingers crossed I can keep it up.
On the plus side lost 4lb in 2 weeks too (bonus!)

Maybe you are right - it's all about the timing! Glad to hear pregnancy is going well this time - long may it continue for you 

x


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm so glad you've made that post Grainger - I thought OMG she'll land up with a baby the size of a house - and probably in danger of complications herself if she doesn't sort herself out before they do the deed!  LOL


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2016)

Glad to hear things are going better, Grainger.  I think all you diabetic mums are amazing - I'm far too self-centered to pour my all into a little human being, or two, or three!  Keep us posted as to your progress.


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2016)

Another week or so to your next A1c Grainger - good luck!!


----------



## grainger (May 21, 2016)

Thanks both.
My blood test is next Tuesday.... here's hoping green light is on the way


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2016)

grainger said:


> Thanks both.
> My blood test is next Tuesday.... here's hoping green light is on the way


Wishing you well, and hoping for a good result!


----------



## grainger (May 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Wishing you well, and hoping for a good result!



Thanks. Had results and my ha1c has dropped by .7% in 6 weeks so I'm definitely getting there. 3 more weeks then having another review at which point I might get a green light - my levels are good so it's a case of waiting for my hba1c to catch up.

Sick of waiting to be honest!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

grainger said:


> Thanks. Had results and my ha1c has dropped by .7% in 6 weeks so I'm definitely getting there. 3 more weeks then having another review at which point I might get a green light - my levels are good so it's a case of waiting for my hba1c to catch up.
> 
> Sick of waiting to be honest!


Patience!  Good to hear things are well on track, with the prospects looking good  Well done on all your efforts


----------



## Lindarose (May 28, 2016)

You're doing well Grainger and fingers crossed the green light will soon be yours. Wishing you good luck


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2016)

Well yeah @grainger - but, has anyone actually locked you in a chastity belt?  LOL

Of course not - but we all know it's entirely unintelligent to spend the next 9 months - if not the whole of the rest of your life, feeling guilty for something you might have been responsible for had you 'just' waited a bit longer.

So! - stop being impatient and enjoy looking forward to when the Fanfare sounds and you can commence practicing bonking for England!!  

(Could this be a new sport introduced into the Olympics for the first time in Rio ?)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 6, 2016)

grainger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So... hubby and I want to try for number 2 (as number 1 (20 months) isn't quite exhausting enough haha)... anyway my hba1c hasn't been great (8.6%), have first appointment with pre-conception clinic at hospital on 22nd Dec. Been working pretty hard at it for last 6 weeks but feel myself slipping into old habits - so I'm basically asking you guys to kick my butt and keep me motivated
> 
> ...


Kids "whoed av em"     I would not be without mine.  Hope e  verything goes well


----------



## grainger (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks . Been fighting off illness this week which has resulted in a crap week D wise - typically the week before my next consultant appointment but I guess I can only keep trying!


----------



## grainger (Jun 14, 2016)

Green light!!!! HAPPY DAYS!!!!


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 14, 2016)

Well done grainger. So pleased for you


----------



## Cleo (Jun 14, 2016)

Woohoo ! Well done ! X


----------



## Bloden (Jun 14, 2016)

grainger said:


> Green light!!!! HAPPY DAYS!!!!


That's great! Happy baby-making, Grainger!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2016)

grainger said:


> Green light!!!! HAPPY DAYS!!!!


Woohoo!  Brilliant news!  Well done on all your hard work, I hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------

